# [OT] Unofficial Gentoo/Hurd Project

## mriya3

Dal sito:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Short Disclaimer
> 
> This project is in no way directly connected with Gentoo, GNU or the GNU/Hurd Project. Basically yell at us if you have a problem with our setup.
> ...

 

Link:

http://hurd.rustedhalo.net/about.php

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bellissimo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

potenza... 

ora io ne so davvero poco di Hurd, ma rimpiazzare Linux con Hurd è tanto sbattimento? cambia davvero tanto?

----------

## gutter

Mi sembra un'idea da ammirare. Lo sforzo sarà immane ma se il progetto va in porto avremo un'altra valida alternativa   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ora io ne so davvero poco di Hurd, ma rimpiazzare Linux con Hurd è tanto sbattimento? cambia davvero tanto?

 

L'unica differenza che so e' che hurd e' un microkernel e non monolitico

----------

## gutter

 *Peach wrote:*   

> potenza... 
> 
> ora io ne so davvero poco di Hurd, ma rimpiazzare Linux con Hurd è tanto sbattimento? cambia davvero tanto?

 

In pratica cambia l'idea di base del kernel:

microkernel Vs kernel monolitico

----------

## Peach

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   potenza... 
> 
> ora io ne so davvero poco di Hurd, ma rimpiazzare Linux con Hurd è tanto sbattimento? cambia davvero tanto? 
> 
> In pratica cambia l'idea di base del kernel:
> ...

 

si ok, quindi nella mia ignoranza potrei dirti: perchè non includono Hurd come kernel alternativo? evidentemente c'è qualcosa di più che conta tra i vari pacchetti, no?

----------

## mriya3

Hurd è un insieme di server che girano su un microkernel (in questo caso GNU Mach).

Più informazioni:

http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/

http://www.hurd.it

Limiti attuali di Hurd:

http://hurd.gnufans.org/bin/view/Hurd/KnownHurdLimits

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> perchè non includono Hurd come kernel alternativo?

 

Hurd non é esageratamente stabile, poi considera che probabilmente l'hardware supportato non é poi molto...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Hurd non é esageratamente stabile, poi considera che probabilmente l'hardware supportato non é poi molto...

 

E come stavo parlando con Ibanez-RgX i programmi devono essere riscritti . La struttura del kernel e' del tutto differente non si parla solo di un kernel che va su un'altra architettura

----------

## assente

Se proprio si vuole un microkernel Darwin x86 è già realtà http://www.gnu-darwin.org/index.php?page=screenshots

Personalmente dubito che ci sarà un supporto di driver come quello di Linux su un'altro kernel open source

----------

## Benve

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Hurd non é esageratamente stabile, poi considera che probabilmente l'hardware supportato non é poi molto... 
> 
> E come stavo parlando con Ibanez-RgX i programmi devono essere riscritti . La struttura del kernel e' del tutto differente non si parla solo di un kernel che va su un'altra architettura

 

Più che altro è esageratamente instabile.

Comunque non è vero che i programmi devono essere riscritti. Possono tranquillamente continuare a usare gli standard POSIX/C e tutto funziona. Se poi si vogliono usare cose belle tipiche dei microkernel allora vanno modificati.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Possono tranquillamente continuare a usare gli standard POSIX/C e tutto funziona. Se poi si vogliono usare cose belle tipiche dei microkernel allora vanno modificati.

 

Ok ma se metto un microkernel vorrei anche che venisse usato come tale

----------

## Benve

 *assente wrote:*   

> Se proprio si vuole un microkernel Darwin x86 è già realtà http://www.gnu-darwin.org/index.php?page=screenshots
> 
> 

 

ARRGG.. se ti sente Davoli (il mio prof di sistemi operativi) ti da 18  :Smile: 

Quì si entra nel filosofico...

[filosofico]Darwin è a microkernel come lo è winXP[/filosofico]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalmente dubito che ci sarà un supporto di driver come quello di Linux su un'altro kernel open source

 

Il problema è che Hurd è un progetto morto da anni. Qualcuno direbbe che non è mai nato.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   Possono tranquillamente continuare a usare gli standard POSIX/C e tutto funziona. Se poi si vogliono usare cose belle tipiche dei microkernel allora vanno modificati. 
> 
> Ok ma se metto un microkernel vorrei anche che venisse usato come tale

 

Permettimi di dubitare che RMS avesse intenzione di usare qualcusa di diverso da POSIX  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## assente

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ARRGG.. se ti sente Davoli (il mio prof di sistemi operativi) ti da 18 
> 
> Quì si entra nel filosofico...
> ...

 

Ma perchè non dici al tuo prof di farsi meno pippe e documentarsi?   :Razz: 

Per esperienza personale vedo che molti professori universitari(anche i miei) preferiscono  correggere i libri di Tanenbaum a modo loro piuttosto che fare ricerca.. Cervelli rubati a Mediaworld.

http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?MicroKernel

http://developer.apple.com/darwin/history.html

----------

## Benve

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *Benve wrote:*   Possono tranquillamente continuare a usare gli standard POSIX/C e tutto funziona. Se poi si vogliono usare cose belle tipiche dei microkernel allora vanno modificati. 
> 
> Ok ma se metto un microkernel vorrei anche che venisse usato come tale 
> 
> Permettimi di dubitare che RMS avesse intenzione di usare qualcusa di diverso da POSIX 

 

In che senso? La frase è sarcastica?

Ma GNU è POSIX

EDIT: scusa sono io autistico, non avevo letto bene, si capisce

----------

## silian87

Peccato che non si veda l'ombra di Hurd su ppc   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Benve

 *assente wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   
> 
> ARRGG.. se ti sente Davoli (il mio prof di sistemi operativi) ti da 18 
> 
> Quì si entra nel filosofico...
> ...

 

premessa:

Io il libro di Tanenbaum ancora non lo ho letto ma so benve o male cosè minix.

Davoli non ha mai detto niente su Darwin ma tutto quello che dico viene dalla sua definizione di microkernel che condivido.

Credo che anche per Tanenbaum un microkernel sia un kernel minimale Questo kernel fornisce a dei server un livello per comunicare con l'harware e tra loro.

 Quì spiega abbastanza bene http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?MicroKernel

Ma leggiamo meglio:

 *Quote:*   

> The use of microkernels in 'real' operating systems like Darwin is a bit weird. The big idea of microkernels is that the kernel can be split up into independent parts ('servers') which communicate with each other and applications through message-passing; crucially, these are genuinely separate user-level processes, so they are protected from one another's bugs, can crash or be shut down without taking down the system, can be dynamically replaced at runtime, etc. In Darwin etc, the whole kernel is still a single kernel-level entity, with the microkernel compiled in; the microkernel is simply being used to provide a flexible and consistent infrastructure for the rest of the kernel. This is all down to performance reasons, i think. 

 

Ora io di inglese ne so poco, ma da quello che ho capito Darwin non è a microkernel.

Che sia strutturato non ci piove, ma anche Linux è strutturato.

E' come dire che un'ape piaggio è una macchina.

PS: non ci sono più le belle guerre ideologiche di una volta

PPS:http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/ntwrkstn/evaluate/featfunc/kernelwp.mspx#EGAA

----------

## randomaze

 *Benve wrote:*   

> ma so benve o male

 

Figo, io non posso scrivere "so randomaze o male"  :Laughing: 

----------

## Benve

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   ma so benve o male 
> 
> Figo, io non posso scrivere "so randomaze o male" 

 

 :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

non lo ho fatto apposta   :Laughing: 

----------

## faber

HURD non esiste. E' solo una finzione inventata per governare le masse. Non credete a rms

darwin e' un bellissimo microkernel finto con tutto in kernel space per avere le stesse prestazioni dei monolitici

----------

## Benve

 *faber wrote:*   

> HURD non esiste. E' solo una finzione inventata per governare le masse. Non credete a rms
> 
> darwin e' un bellissimo microkernel finto con tutto in kernel space per avere le stesse prestazioni dei monolitici

 

No no "microkernel finto"

NO MICROKERNEL E BASTA

----------

## shev

 *Benve wrote:*   

> No no "microkernel finto"
> 
> NO MICROKERNEL E BASTA

 

Ha ragione Benve, Darwin non è un vero microkernel. E' piuttosto un ibrido che cerca di prendere il meglio dal vecchio Mach e dal kernel di FreeBSD 5 (sui risultati lascio parlare qualcun altro  :Razz:  ). Che poi qualcuno preferisca sottolineare l'aspetto microkernel, altri l'aspetto opposto poco importa, si tratta di opinioni personali e punti di vista.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Insomma, per quello che ne so io - e per quello che ne dice Tanenbaum - un microkernel è teoreticamente possibilissimo da fare ma  prestazionalmente una panzana.

Smentitemi.

----------

## Benve

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Smentitemi.

 

Dammi 10.000.000 di euro e in 3 anni te lo faccio   :Very Happy: 

----------

